# Mr Olympia 2009 Tonight on LA Muscle tv, Sky



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Tonight @ 6.00pm channel 281 La Muscle tv, Mr Olympia 2009. :thumb:


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

anyone on there from this board orrrrrr ? lol


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

ffs i've got virgin:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

How can we watch if we don't have sky?

I just have freeview! :sad:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

hopefully there be a torrent of it out soon


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

nice one mate


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

fkn awesome!!!!!


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Get in. Good spot mate!!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

thx for that mate, repped.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good fvcking spotting mate... recording it... reps to you...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Well spotted mate! Reps when recharged


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Great spot, sky+ already 

Not seen the 2 fitness channels before, hope there's none of them barely clothed ladies

exercise type programmes on, I'll check it out just to make sure though:rolleyes:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

set to record and repped


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up mate:thumb: repped


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Khaos said:


> ffs i've got a virgin:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


Can i have a go mate? LMAO

Check their website it might be on there mate :thumbup1:


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Ive oly just found out about this channel, ive cancelled my sky but luckily still get this one.

I watched NABBA Britain on it last night, it was the june 2009 one, il keep posted if i spot anything again.. :thumbup1:


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

^^

yeah i've cancelled my sky too but can still recieve a few channels including this one.

can also get ultimate fighter on five USA so sorted


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

dan05 said:


> Can i have a go mate? LMAO
> 
> Check their website it might be on there mate :thumbup1:


i've checked and it's not:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

boom!


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

Only on for an hour and the first

bit is talking to fitness models zzz


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

What a load of rubbish that was..


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Khaos said:


> i've checked and it's not:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


Check it over the next few days maybe.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

fuk it

i missed it, when can i see it again??????????????????//


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Need-valid-info said:


> fuk it
> 
> i missed it, when can i see it again??????????????????//


u dont want to mate :confused1:


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

what u mean 'u dont want to'


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

not very good mate,, just interveiwing a lot of fitness models, it wasnt showing any of the olympia itself it was just in the expo,,,

if you do wanna watch it tho mate its on thur at 5.00pm


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks, sounds **** alli wanted to see was the beefcakes


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

yeh me to mate,,


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Great spot, sky+ already
> 
> Not seen the 2 fitness channels before, hope there's none of them barely clothed ladies
> 
> exercise type programmes on, I'll check it out just to make sure though:rolleyes:


hmm not sure mate, but program about mindi smith was on earlier today










hubba hubba.

and yeah I've only found this channel today, guess its fairly new then.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

poor bitch aint got no ass, gimme an ugly bitch with a sweet ass and i'll happily take tht over her


----------



## Damo86 (Aug 7, 2009)

So its the propa show on thursday then? not just fitness models?

I hope so cos I forgot all about it and only realised 2 mins ago when I logged on and saw this thread lol


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

i dont think so m8 i think its just a repeat not 100percent though


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Musclefox, can I have the 60 minutes of my life back pls

Actually only 5 mins as I sky+ and virtually fast forwarded through it, just stopping at the

more interesting looking bits, of which there was none


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

The best bit was Ronnie coleman doing a double bicep, and that was crap

In the info it mentioned Dexter Jackson..


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Where's this channel been all my life!!! Had sky for years and never new it existed.


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

Cant believe how bad that was. thought i was going to see the comp not just talkin


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

It was awful! Muscle fox u forgot about the guy with the basketball top in the cage doing curls lol.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

That was fvcking terrible, glad i recorded it and didnt sit through 60mins of it, i turned it off after 5 mins when the fitness lad said i train for 2-3 hours in the gym a day and run 3 miles a day, you gotta remember to cut those early morning carbs out..

yeah ok


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

it actually got worse, one woman trained for 3 hours twice a day 7 days a week, hmmm


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

> you gotta remember to cut those early morning carbs out


Yes i thought what's he on about:rolleyes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> it actually got worse, one woman trained for 3 hours twice a day 7 days a week, hmmm


Putting all her slap on maybe, hard work that would have been 

Nah some of the ladies were VERY nice.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

some of the fitness models were amazing. they had photoshoots around the pool for the week before and after comp. Did not know where to look!!!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Musclefox, can I have the 60 minutes of my life back pls
> 
> Actually only 5 mins as I sky+ and virtually fast forwarded through it, just stopping at the
> 
> more interesting looking bits, of which there was none


x2 mate... what the hell was that... la tv sucks the clingons from dead mens rears... thank god for sky+ and x30 ff...


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

It was total tut but good for motivation! Some of the female physiques were awesome!

"I do an hours cardio in the morning, then weights and then another hours cardio in the evening and then more weights".....*YAAAAAAWN*


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

what a load of rubbish its called the mr olympia!and didnt show one athlete bar ronni doing a double bi! complete ****e.

the channel its self is actuallya lrite tho its showing nabba,bnbf and npa wich is cool


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

I was really looking forward to this. I sky+ it and thought great!!! Put it on and what a load of garbage. Thats false advertisement at its best on the sky+ sypnosis.

Nevermind, thought it was to good to be true. They usually sell it on dvd, never known it to be shown on tv.

Maybe one day....


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

AGREED WHAT A LOAD OF SH*T I STAYED IN 2 WATCH IT !!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

johnnyreid said:


> AGREED WHAT A LOAD OF SH*T *I STAYED IN 2 WATCH IT !!*


 :lol: :lol:

What was your language like 10mins in


----------

